# Baby snake Pics! :D



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

how cute 








My silver eyed beauty

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









On guard duty








They're such little adventures things 
















MONSTER!  lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Great photos, those babies have grown some haven't they  Love the guard duty one


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

They do seem to be growing fast!  A few more feeds and they'll be ready to be re-homed!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

carol said:


> they are lovely


Thanks 

I would have taken more pics but my batteries died  Oh well, i'll have more pics next feeding session! 

I did however get to take some pics of this....
(already posted this but there's a story to it)....

2 curious snakes








3 curious snakes








4 curious snakes








gotta love their curiosity!


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG! I love that last pic with all 4 of them! CUTE.
I want one!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

ohhh cat they are gorgeous  very beautifull colors and very clear 

i luv that last pic to lol.


----------



## Rudy (Aug 5, 2008)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

beautiful snakes. out of curiousity what camera do you use?


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> beautiful snakes. out of curiousity what camera do you use?


A Canon Powershot A650 IS


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

Fantastic pics and great quality, the same for all the pics iv seen of yours


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

viseversa said:


> Fantastic pics and great quality, the same for all the pics iv seen of yours


Thankyou


----------

